# Guilty Pleasure



## Suijuris (Apr 26, 2012)

I know how important it is to store rice, beans and the like, but I was wondering about some of the guilty pleasures folks are storing. I just Mylar'd 30 lbs of Peanut M&M's and 20lbs of Reese's Pieces. It is probably a 1/3rd short--experienced some shrinkage while storing--like a kid at halloween. I may have to rotate that inventory on an expedited schedule.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I had a thread asking about chocolate. The responses were that dark chocolate keeps very well for long periods. Haven't been able to keep it in the house long enough but the advice was to freeze it in foil. Look up the "chocoloate" thread. Hope that helps. : )


----------



## Suijuris (Apr 26, 2012)

pixieduster said:


> I had a thread asking about chocolate. The responses were that dark chocolate keeps very well for long periods. Haven't been able to keep it in the house long enough but the advice was to freeze it in foil. Look up the "chocoloate" thread. Hope that helps. : )


Will do. Thank you I'd like to get a good supply of snickers as well. Need to make sure I find a good dentist when shtf.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

pixieduster said:


> I had a thread asking about chocolate. The responses were that dark chocolate keeps very well for long periods.


Yep. I have 2 year old dark chocolate bars that were vacuum packed, stored in a metal popcorn tin and placed in a nice cool environment. Keeps quite nicely.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

hmmm.. not sure i can say... ill put it this way, i dont care for sweets, but i do like sweet things to look at...


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

FatTire said:


> hmmm.. not sure i can say... ill put it this way, i dont care for sweets, but i do like sweet things to look at...


Well, I did offer to be your next ex-wife in another thread, ya know for 900 a month, I could look pretty good. (Ha!!)


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

pixieduster said:


> Well, I did offer to be your next ex-wife in another thread, ya know for 900 a month, I could look pretty good. (Ha!!)


Dang ... how did I miss that??????? 

As for the chocolate bars, I'll pass. :dunno:


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

*Andi said:


> Dang ... how did I miss that???????
> 
> As for the chocolate bars, I'll pass. :dunno:


more importantly, how did i miss that...

and i was talking about my collection of island scene postcards... get your minds out of the gutter people!


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Alrighty, got everybody awake now. Sooo, from what I understand its the coco butter that goes rancid, and that's why dark chocolate keeps longer. I rather the dark over a sweeter milk chocolate. But a snickers is a really good. Mmmm.


----------



## BlindWollf (Apr 1, 2012)

The worst thing about breakdown of society(other than the living in a new dark age and fighting rats for food) will have to be the lack of chocolate and coffee. I think that's why Humongus was so pissed in Road Warrior......he ran out of coffee and snickers. Seriously though I understand the sweet tooth thing,I've stocked a decent stack of original Hershey bars in my pantry along with two bags of lemon-heads and a couple rolls of sweet tarts in the bug-out. Little things like something sweet can be a real morale booster in a desperate situation, not to mention a very valuable trade commodity once supplies start to dry up.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I love milk chocolate but did not put any up. I went with hard candies for my LTS supplies, vacuum them up and seal them away. Dissolve a few root beer barrels in a glass of water, shake real good and it might be a passable substitute. I also put up Kool-Aid packets along with a few bags of sugar should keep the old sweet teeth happy.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

Besides vacuum packing hard candy and M&M's, I also store Jello, pudding mixes, brownie and cake mixes for use in my solar oven and of course lots of sugar and flour to make cookies. mredepot has a new product out called Roasted Cocoa Nibs for long term storage. http://www.mredepot.com/servlet/the-1054/Future-Essentials-Kosher-Roasted/Detail 
They also offer canned cookies and cerials like Frosted Flakes.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've vac sealed dark chocolate chips an put em in a dark cool place. Should last quite a spell that way. Also keep sugar, coco an such in storage to.

The M&M peanut ones I'd watch cause the peanuts might go bad before the chocolate does.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh yeah! Coco powder..the only chocolate the kids don't wipe out. I hide the sugar in a different spot. Only have one container of coco so I better get more of that.


----------



## moose2find (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the link Beaniemaster2. I am so excited about the cereals! My family will love the cocoa krispies and frosted flakes! Has anyone ordered from this company?


----------



## Suijuris (Apr 26, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> I've vac sealed dark chocolate chips an put em in a dark cool place. Should last quite a spell that way. Also keep sugar, coco an such in storage to.
> 
> The M&M peanut ones I'd watch cause the peanuts might go bad before the chocolate does.


That's a good point. I will have to eat that 30lbs and substitute with plain M&M's. 
I have a 5lb bucket filled with hard candy as well. Need it in case the shtf before my kids get older and I have to boast the spirits with some sugar.


----------



## itsrtimedownhere (Jan 17, 2012)

we don't eat sugar at our house so i stock cocoa powder, honey and raisins. 

blend in the food processor with some nuts.... zomg.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

pixieduster said:


> Oh yeah! Coco powder..


Yep. I have a bunch of that put back as well. I love my no-bake cookies. A tasty treat... no oven required.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Yep. I have a bunch of that put back as well. I love my no-bake cookies. A tasty treat... no oven required.


And have you shared the recipe with us?


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

moose2find said:


> Thanks for the link Beaniemaster2. I am so excited about the cereals! My family will love the cocoa krispies and frosted flakes! Has anyone ordered from this company?


Yes, I have dealt with them several times, the only thing I had to wait for was the Yoder's meats, but that was due to the company and not mredepot themselves, they are very prompt with their shipping otherwise, one time they shipped the same day!

I have to add that they have a fabulous price on new Army issue chemical suits that are vacuum packed and very nice and they did have a discount code in the video on them, just not sure if it is still there or not. They also carry canned green coffee beans and other items that other suppliers don't carry.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> And have you shared the recipe with us?


No. YOU did. http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/black-ball-cookies-4141/

Post #3


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> No. YOU did. http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/black-ball-cookies-4141/
> 
> Post #3


Oh my goodliness! AND you added coconut....mmmmmm.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> No. YOU did. http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/black-ball-cookies-4141/
> 
> Post #3


Now, that I have cleaned the iced tea off of the laptop....Oops! Glad you like it!:kiss:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

pixieduster said:


> Well, I did offer to be your next ex-wife in another thread, ya know for 900 a month, I could look pretty good. (Ha!!)


Hey pixieduster quit selling yourself short my soon to be X is giong for $4,500.00/month


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

sailaway said:


> Hey pixieduster quit selling yourself short my soon to be X is giong for $4,500.00/month


Lol! I know huh? Having some humor is sometimes more sweet than the chocolate I'm trying to keep.


----------

